# IBAN Code Problem with PTSB



## pudds (23 Jan 2015)

When trying to set up a new 3rd party 'payee' on my ptsb account,   I got this message,

SORRY, YOUR NEW THIRD PARTY TRANSFER COULD NOT BE CREATED AT THIS TIME - *UNABLE TO PROCESS TRANSACTION(599)

Rang them up and was told 599 means its an invalid IBAN code and I should check
it with NW.

I doubt its NW's fault, so I checked the a/c and sort code number with the ispo converter,
and it shows the iban number is correct.

It shows the bic code with the XXX after it which is not normally necessary but for
devilment I stuck that on and tried again.
GOT ERROR CODE (597)

This is the iban and bic code:
IE67NUK1902477********
NUKIIE21

I'll ring open 24 again tomorrow, but would anyone here be able to see what the problem is.


----------



## gipimann (23 Jan 2015)

Your IBAN has a digit 1 where it should have a letter I

It should read IE67*NUKI*902477.....  

The bolded part of the IBAN should the same as the first 4 characters of the BIC.

That's why it's failing the IBAN test at PTSB.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2015)

Good spot. 

Nationwide UK (Ireland) give you your IBAN and BIC code inside your online banking account. Safest to just copy and paste the codes.


----------



## pudds (23 Jan 2015)

God bless your eye sight gipimann, Ciaran I'm sure I did try copy n paste but sometimes it wont let you do that.

cheers lads.


----------



## mathepac (24 Jan 2015)

FYI as a fallback this does allow you to copy and paste BIC & IBAN codes - http://www.ibancalculator.com/


----------



## pudds (24 Jan 2015)

mathepac said:


> FYI as a fallback this does allow you to copy and paste BIC & IBAN codes - http://www.ibancalculator.com/



When I tried that I got a different number all together * IE44BOFI*90247...  ah well
I'm all sorted.

See open24 is getting a lick of paint and about time too.

[broken link removed]


----------

